# swiss chalet special anyone?



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

not sure if people here likes swiss chalet as much as i do.
there's a special going on for $7.99 for quarter chicken dinner and a blockbuster movie rental. not bad.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Our local Tony Roma's has a "dinner and a movie" promo going on with the local Cineplex Odeon, for $19.99. Not sure the details, but I'm sure I'll be swinging by soon enough to find out....


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

In my best Homer Simpson voice, "Mmmmmm,.....chicken!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.....ribs....."


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Unfortunately, the Swiss Chalet in Saskatoon went broke (for the second time) and is no more. Kenny Rogers' just closed it's doors after trying for 2 years.

Pizza Hut went bankrupt twice before finally getting it right the third time (both times all the franchises were owned by one company; to actually stick around they had to set up corporate-owned stores and I'm sure they lost money for quite a while).

Wendy's has one (corporate) location that loses money, and Burger King can only manage two locations. Mickey D does alright, though; lots of franchises and they all are busy.

KFC built it's second restaurant in all of Canada here (Calgary was first) and never looked back, they've done very well over the years. The Colonel used to visit Saskatoon at least twice a year and hang out, while the Saskatoon owner was a board member of the old independent KFC corporation. A&W does very well and has more locations than any of the above.

Saskatoon has more restaurants per capita (pop 220,000) than anywhere in Canada and it's a rude surprise when a franchise moves in expecting to crush all the local businesses; the locals are very tough competition. It's a great place to dine out.

[ March 14, 2004, 08:50 AM: Message edited by: gordguide ]


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

Hm! Thanks for the heads-up Rollee! Not too shabby! I'll have to check out that special. I haven't had Swiss Chalet in a while, so it's a pretty good incentive for me to revisit them... mmmmmmm...


----------

